# hull length - trawlers 1910-1940s



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

I model vessels - mostly warships 1910-1945. The information I've found on the internet concerning hull length of RN trawlers does not indicate if the length is LOA or LWL. Also some indicated lengths seem wrong.

Attached is a model of HMT Ulswater - Lake Class. Information I've found indicated 125 ft. hull length (LOA or LWL?) although she shows tonnage almost the same as some classes that were 165- 169 ft!

I know there is overhang, bow and stern, but not 40 feet. 

Does anyone have a website or possibly another source to help me?

Thanks.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sully said:


> I model vessels - mostly warships 1910-1945. The information I've found on the internet concerning hull length of RN trawlers does not indicate if the length is LOA or LWL. Also some indicated lengths seem wrong.
> 
> Attached is a model of HMT Ulswater - Lake Class. Information I've found indicated 125 ft. hull length (LOA or LWL?) although she shows tonnage almost the same as some classes that were 165- 169 ft!
> 
> ...


 Google "sidewinder hull". I have it on my favourites. Click on the home page then sidewinder. There are lots of ships there that were used in the wars. When you click on a name you will find some dimensions.


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Most trawlers are listed as LOA as per Lloyd's register unless otherwise stated.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

No, raf1387. All fishing vessels, in the period in question have length recorded as Registered Length on their registration do***ents, Mercantile Navy List and Lloyd's Register of Shipping. Registered length equates to Length Between Perpendiculars (LBP).
Length Overall if recorded is shown below the Registered Length.

REGISTERED LENGTH is the length from the fore part of the stem to the aft side of the stern post (or in a ship not having a stern post) to the fore side of the rudder stock at the point where the rudder stock passes out of the hull. 

ULLSWATER ex Kos XXIX was a whaler, Smiths Dock 555grt 138.5 x 26.5 feet converted to A/S role 1-12pdr, 1-20mm. Purchased by The Admiralty 31.8.1939. Foundered in the English Channel 19.11.1942 having been torpedoed in an attack by E-boats.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry I should have qualified above. ULLSWATER was 361grt 555disp 147.5 LOA, 138.5 registered/LBP and was actually purchased by The Admiralty on 26 August 1939 and completed as an A/S whaler.
Gil.


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Giles, I'm an idiot I don't know why I put that in must have been a senior moment. I have been studying trawlers for over 60 years and there is no excuse for stupidity.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Gentlemen:

Thanks for your input. Again I learn how little I know, and how much there is to learn.

Sorry for the late reply - I go online once a week maximum.


----------

